# Audio Illusions - Joey



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey guys just figured I'd kick things off here. 
If any of you are interested in what makes a specialty retailer/ custom shop tick please ask away.
We are here to help and offer the advice that wasn't available when we started our shops.
There are plenty of bad shops and bad DIY guys out there but we all know that there is the other side of the coin. 
You guys are here to make your cars sound better and learn about car audio.
We are here to chime in and contribute without selling grey market goods or offering less than optimal advice.


It's just car audio , let's have fun =-)


----------



## ptannjr (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey Sir!!


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey bro hows sunny Fla?


----------



## ptannjr (Jun 18, 2008)

THe sunshine here i great! Well not really sunny today but you know what i mean! Hows the fishing up your way?


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Joey is the man! Very helpful and has top ranked skills in fabrication. Plus he keeps Broc out of trouble 

Jman


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Ooops! My first double post 

Moving right along


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

And another Charlotte area guy/shop that comes higly recommended. I'll be coming by to meet you as well as Chad at Bosworth next time I come home for a visit. 

Zach


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

Joey, I know you're great in tool knowledge too. Once in a while, I think you should post some basics... essential tools for the average car audio joe.


----------



## couchflambeau (Apr 18, 2006)

'Sup ya hack...


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Joey, should do some router basics...like make a ring out of abs that goes around a dime and is as thick as one too.


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

=)


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

Those are just washers..................that you cut out of abs.............with a circle jig. lol.


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

I love my routers =)


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Would be nice if you actually knew how to use them...lol.

I bet you could have made those rings 0.000023 of a mm tighter, like Syner would have done.


----------



## luke81 (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey Joey, can you make those things just a little smaller so it will fool my neighbors coke machine?


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

haha there is a little smaller I can go but not much =)


----------



## Justin T (Aug 17, 2009)

Show off!


----------



## canaan (Jul 29, 2009)

g0a said:


>


weak 


Hows it goin man?
I want some of big 1/4round bits :surprised:


----------

